# Tossidins Blood Angels



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello!
I have been collecting Blood Angels for something around 7 months, and I'm starting to get somewhere. Recently I just signed up fr a little tournament in September, and thought I could make a project log on the things I make before the tournament :victory:

Starting out, here is the army as it stands now:
I know it may be little to actually see, but I will focus on what I make from now on, if I dont get demands on closer pictures xD










Now Here is my first project: WIP Death company Seargent with a banner 
What do you think of the banner? I'm still not finished with the model, so any input on how to make it better is greatefully appreciated :grin:
( why it cant stay the right way..... dunno )










The banner:










C&C welcome!
+ rep to any1 who can get them to stay the right way  I really suck at those things, and it should be easy.... :ireful2: P)

/Tossidin


----------



## Gameguru (Apr 13, 2008)

looks amazing I cant wait to see them finished and to make the banner better maybe putting some highlights on the yellow drop
and for the banner problem you mean it cant stay upright?
either GS or pinning it


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Very nice stuff you have here, one thing I would suggest, and something that I did with my death company when i played tournaments, is that you utilize grey paint to offset the black, such as to show chipped paint, and to show transitions from soft to hard armour.

For the banner on a jump pack, I would either:

A.) Pin it into place
B.) Use small rare-earth magnets. Drill a recess into the top of the jump pack to place the lower magnet, then remove the 'box frame' from the bottom of the pole and attach the pole to the top magnet. This will hold them in place, and allow you to remove it for storage and transportation.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Thankfor possitive feedback! :grin:
What I meant about it not standing the right way, was that I meant that the pictures are laying on the side, not the banner on the model, havent GS'ed it yet, as I have to paint it finished first 
Good idea on highlighting the droplet, the banner is going to get a highlight to.

_Quating Drake: is that you utilize grey paint to offset the black, such as to show chipped paint, and to show transitions from soft to hard armour._

What do you mean by that? I'm not fully experienced in the "painting language"
_Do you mean highlights? I have highlighted him, but with a wery dark grey, and I'm going to put on at least another highlight to make it stand out a little more :victory:



_


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Tossidin said:


> Thankfor possitive feedback! :grin:
> What I meant about it not standing the right way, was that I meant that the pictures are laying on the side, not the banner on the model, havent GS'ed it yet, as I have to paint it finished first
> Good idea on highlighting the droplet, the banner is going to get a highlight to.
> 
> ...


No, thats not what i really mean. You take the model you have now which is black with some grey highlights, and you see that everything is black. Now, what I suggest is grey to break up the joints in the arm, where the 'accordian-like' armour is. Also, you can use it to show faded/chipped paint from the armour, rather than just highlighting. This helps to break up the colours on the model, and to give them more definition.

Example: You have a blacked out model, then you go in on the soft armour/joints, and paint grey, and then with that same or darker grey, you go in and add small areas of damage/wear to the armour. This adds to the though of that your death company have fought before and continue to wear the same armour, rather than having new armour just out of the forge, ect ect.

And for standing the right way, if you mean the whole peace has a 'lean' to it, then you could just adjust the back pack to show that he is leaning in a certain direction., such as with that banner, it appears that when you attach it, it would drift to the left of the model (towards the left arm). It would seem logical to have a model that is leaning to the left with it, so show the effect of gravity upon it.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Cool idea! Thanks for the explanation 
I will try it out and see if I can pull it off :victory:


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

No worries, Im more than happy to help out any way I can. I am a former blood angels player myself (6+ years), so I know how to get a little more band for your buck with paint schemes. Keep up the good work, and +rep for the good quality stuff so far.

-Trevor D.


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

+ rep!!! I love the new Death Company Sarg!!!


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks :victory:

I will try to get him finished as soon as possible, but it is the lsat part of my 12th. year in school, so I have to prioritate it some, as this is my last chanse to get a good grade in some of my studies ( or whatever its called  )
Hope to continue today


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Finnaly!!!! Got some trouble in the way so this took some time  ( school takes forever  )
Here is my finished DC Seargent:





































(Next thing I paint I believe will be a TH VAS marine.)

C&C welcome! :victory:


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Heres the next figure I want to paint. A veteran assault marine with Thunderhammer and bolt pistol ( Does he get extra attack for 2x ccw from the pistol, cause if not I may change for a storm shield ). How do you guys think he looks? I used the TH arm from the assault terminators sprue, and I believe the head also came from there.... 
Anyway what do you think?:










C&C welcome 

/Tossidin


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice work on the Sarge but I do have a small crit to give: I would have gone with a different colour for the eyes, especially with the red X crossing right between them. It gives a bit too much red in the center and really takes away from the eyes in my honest opinion.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

hmmm. Got any suggestion? I could go with the green eyes the rest of my army has.
Do you think a dark or light green ( I usually do light ) would fit best then?
Thanks for feedback


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Tossidin said:


> Heres the next figure I want to paint. A veteran assault marine with Thunderhammer and bolt pistol ( Does he get extra attack for 2x ccw from the pistol, cause if not I may change for a storm shield ). How do you guys think he looks?...


He is looking good for sure! Sadly the BP doesnt give him an extra attack, so go ahead and figure about how to change it to a stormshield:wink:


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Pistol doesnt give +attack? 
Well.. I may just stick with him as he is anyway, as he is gonna be used in a tounament. But how do you think it would be to equip him with a SS on the backside of his left arm?
Thanks for comment btw


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Tossidin said:


> Pistol doesnt give +attack?
> Well.. I may just stick with him as he is anyway, as he is gonna be used in a tounament. But how do you think it would be to equip him with a SS on the backside of his left arm?
> Thanks for comment btw


Regarding the SS "outside" the BP it could defo work. IIRC the combatshield is looking like that, so why not:wink:

About the +A, Powerfists, LightningClaws and Thunderhammers dont get that unless you have 2 of the same weapons:no:


----------



## The Carnifex (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey Dude :victory:


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

Tossidin said:


> Hello!
> I have been collecting Blood Angels for something around 7 months, and I'm starting to get somewhere. Recently I just signed up fr a little tournament in September, and thought I could make a project log on the things I make before the tournament :victory:
> 
> Starting out, here is the army as it stands now:
> ...


hm like the banner but if you want it to stay straight fit it tightly between two models (or objects) which it fits into just about , this should make it stay where it is 
at least i think it will............. lol

chaoz


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

>


I really like the pose on this guy. Well done:victory:


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks all! :victory:
I will keep the Th VAS as he is, as like Damned Fist pointed out, I'm a big fan of the pose 
I have gotten the banner to stay the right way, as you can see later down on page 1 

Thanks for nice comments all! Got motivated, so Tomorrow will be painting day :wink:
Hope to paint and maybe finish the man by tomorrow then ^^

/Tossidin


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm sorry!! This took like 3x the time I thought = not a to happy me 
School is wery much in the way, and as I'm a slow painter this isn't going to be a fast updatet log I believe..

Anyway, I finnaly finished The VAS seargent, and I'm quite happy with him 
But.. There is something I believe that's wrong with him, but I can't put my finger on it..
Here he is. If you see something you don't like just call out! Cause that may be what I'm looking for but can't see myself :wink:





































C&C wery much welcome! :victory:


----------

